# Sekonda's New Mechanicals



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I know they're not Russian anymore







but Sekonda have reintroduced mechanicals into their range.

There are some Miyota-powered horrid dive-a-likes and this Chinese monstrosity with real diamonds







.

Enjoy







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Noooooooooooooo!!! Someone pluck out my eyes, oh the horror


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There is a lot of this sort of garish kitsch in Russia at present


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The horror.............the horror!!!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

And just what would the price be on that particular monstrosity?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

joolz said:


> And just what would the price be on that particular monstrosity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you would have to part with around Â£80 for the pleasure







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> There is a lot of this sort of garish kitsch in Russia at present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is indeed. Orion seem to be the worst offenders but Slava have one or two terrible crimes to answer for.

I blame the fall of Communism for the coming of blingski







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Come back Brezhnev all is forgiven


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You know what really upsets me about these watches







.

The final insult is those little Roman numerals. It indicates that we dealing with a sick, depraved, sadistic mind







.

Maybe I should take up watch design














.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

And as if skeleton dials aren't hard enough to read, they put gold hands over a gold movement-- sheesh!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)




----------

